# Double chocolate muffins HELP!!



## REPOSTERO (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi to everyone.

I am spanish and I am desperate looking for a really good recipe to bake MOISTY double chocolate muffins.

I have tried some found it on the net but they turn out no good

Please can someone help me.

I love this muffins and in spain it is not easy to buy it.

THANKS


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 29, 2006)

Hola Repostero! Bienvenida! This Chocolate Lava Muffin recipe is a favorite of mine. The muffins come out with a very moist, almost liquid center, that oozes out like hot chocolate lava when you cut into it. Just don't overbake them. It's important to thoroughly chill the batter first. Good luck!


----------

